# my 2 new litter of brokens



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

aww I've just had 2 litters as well  I like your one in the 2nd photo 2nd from top


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that one with the little black mask (first pic) in the left corner is so sweet.


----------

